# The Newspaper Capers: Where Are They Now?



## Clem_Shady

I thought it might be enlightening to search the Internet and see what became of the public servants listed as Defendants in "The Newspaper Caper" trial that ultimately cost Saint Mary's County $435,000.00 and State's Attorney Richard Fritz $10,000.

http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf

*Sheriff Richard J. Voorhar*: ?

_"Voorhaar has since the election, when his anointed candidate to replace him as sheriff lost the Republican primary, sold his home in St. James and moved from St. Mary’s County to West Virginia."_

Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition


*State's Attorney Richard Fritz*: Still in office, same old guy.

Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly


*Deputy First Class Daniel Alioto*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Vice/Narcotics Division.

St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff

"Capt. Alioto, called as a witness not by the State, but by Mattingly, was asked why he gathered no evidence of the alleged forgery, *he stated that he didn’t need evidence*."

Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!


*Captain Steven Doolan*: ?

In an unrelated case:

_"Voorhaar had defrocked Doolan of his position as Captain and demoted him to the rank of Lieutenant which he now holds. Voorhaar also had suspended Doolan for about two months before bringing him back to work handling clerical duties."_

_"Doolan’s wife is a security official with Eagan McAlister and in the last campaign cycle was the election campaign treasurer for St. Mary’s State’s Attorney Richard Fritz (R.)"_

Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition


*Sergeant Lyle Long*: ?

_"When Deputy Lyle Long assaulted a 15-year-old boy who’s parents had requested him to give their pot-smoking kid a good talking to, knocked the boy unconscious and was later charged, he was represented by Fritz, prior to being elected States Attorney in 1998, who got him off the charges by entering Long into an anger management class."_

_"Long was then promoted to the rank of Lieutenant and retired from the Sheriff’s Department two years ago *and has been hired by Fritz as his investigator in the States Attorneys Office*, and making an appearance before the St. Mary’s Commissioners this week managed to keep his anger under control while he made a pitch for more money for the State’s Attorney to buy equipment."_

Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!


*Sergeant Michael Merican*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Corrections Division.

St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff

_"Zylak's handpicked choice for patrol division commander, Lt. Mike Merican, who's career highlight was his visits to local parks after dark with a female subordinate in an effort to perhaps un-cover crime, was boasting at a local barber shop that the trooper's arrest would "take the heat off the Sheriff's Dept.".   The State Police made a formal complaint to Sheriff Zylak about this unprofessional conduct in public."_

DWI Arrest of Trooper Was A ShamWon


*Deputy Steven Myers*: ?

_"Dep. Steven Myers, the alcohol enforcement deputy, who was actually robbed at gunpoint in Waldorf during drug buy and became the laughing stock of police throughout the region, showed up to argue for higher pay at the public hearings. He made $8,462 in overtime with total pay of $52,526."_

http://www.stmarystoday.com/features/stmarys_govt.shtml


Sergeant Edward Willenborg: Promoted to Captain, Commander, Patrol Division.

St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff

_"It was all a matter of attitude and a compliance at the top on the part of a succession of weak Sheriffs, Wayne Pettit, Dick Voorhaar and Dave Zylak. All three Sheriff’s bought that line of crap from their chief drug cops, most notably Lyle Long, Eddie Willenborg and Steve Doolan, and so the fat white narc cops who couldn’t make arrests of the rednecks were able to use the same dozen or so black guys in a revolving door of arrests that kept the cops fat and happy with overtime while the public was subjected to years of drug trafficking in the community."_

Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!

http://forums.somd.com/elections/213794-willenborg-richard-fritz-campaign-committee.html


*Deputy First Class Harold Young*: Promoted to Sergeant.

Motorists Injure Two Deputies in Two Separate Accidents - Southern Maryland Headline News


----------



## JusticeMatters

Mr. Rossignol.......GETOVER IT!!!!!  GET A JOB!  PAY YOUR BILLS!


----------



## Clem_Shady

JusticeMatters said:


> Mr. Rossignol.......GETOVER IT!!!!!  GET A JOB!  PAY YOUR BILLS!



Screw-up and move-up is alive and well in Saint Mary's County.

Maybe they should call it "The Department of Corruption."


----------



## Clem_Shady

Awful quiet around here today...


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> Awful quiet around here today...



Just wanted to quiet things down so that others will want to engage in honest debate. Hope it doesn't go back to nasty irrelevant matters. 
How do you think this Terry Clarke twist will play out?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Just wanted to quiet things down so that others will want to engage in honest debate. Hope it doesn't go back to nasty irrelevant matters.
> How do you think this Terry Clarke twist will play out?



Too early to tell, but after what I just witnessed, he should have just stepped outside and said "TIC TOC!"


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


> Screw-up and move-up is alive and well in Saint Mary's County.
> 
> Maybe they should call it "The Department of Corruption."


----------



## Annoying_Boy

JusticeMatters said:


> Mr. Rossignol.......GETOVER IT!!!!!  GET A JOB!  PAY YOUR BILLS!



rossignol made a mint selling the rape edition to fritzie and the cops


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


> rossignol made a mint selling the rape edition to fritzie and the cops


----------



## FromTexas

Clem_Shady said:


> Screw-up and move-up is alive and well in Saint Mary's County.
> 
> Maybe they should call it "The Department of Corruption."



See - you have gone about the wrong campaign then.  Just electing more locals who have been part of the problem isn't going to help you.  You should be trying to get fresh people who are not from the area to run and be elected - they won't just be part of the county system thats been around for decades.  

Anytime I can help!


----------



## Themis

FromTexas said:


> See - you have gone about the wrong campaign then.  Just electing more locals who have been part of the problem isn't going to help you.  You should be trying to get fresh people who are not from the area to run and be elected - they won't just be part of the county system thats been around for decades.
> 
> Anytime I can help!



Thats a great thought. Why can't we elect the State Attorney General who can then appoint county prosecutors. He could give them yearly reviews, and rotate them every 4 years. Those who not perform up to par, or act inappropriately get the boot. The rest stay in the rotation for 3 cycles, retire and go into other types of state law enfordement until final retirement.
I'm sure that this is a flawed theory. and that will be pointed out by others.
But I think it would cut down on corruption, and ineffective prosecutors.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Themis said:


> Thats a great thought. Why can't we elect the State Attorney General who can then appoint county prosecutors. He could give them yearly reviews, and rotate them every 4 years. Those who not perform up to par, or act inappropriately get the boot. The rest stay in the rotation for 3 cycles, retire and go into other types of state law enfordement until final retirement.
> I'm sure that this is a flawed theory. and that will be pointed out by others.
> But I think it would cut down on corruption, and ineffective prosecutors.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


> Screw-up and move-up is alive and well in Saint Mary's County.
> 
> Maybe they should call it "The Department of Corruption."


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


>



You're gonna see the DOJ come see the DOC. Get it?


----------



## Clem_Shady

JusticeMatters said:


> Mr. Rossignol.......GETOVER IT!!!!!  GET A JOB!  PAY YOUR BILLS!



I don't think he's going to need a job when this is over.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> I don't think he's going to need a job when this is over.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> I don't think he's going to need a job when this is over.



CLEM - Quick, County Boy just posted another video and this one will even make somebody like KEN ROSIGNOL laugh his socks off.... 

Boy, I sure do like that County Boy.... There just something to say about those true kind hearted people with integrity,.... you know; the kind of values yourself, daniel and John Mattingly lack.......


----------



## County_Boy

A Little Entertainment for Phlegm & Phenis


----------



## Clem_Shady




----------



## JOKER

[Clem_Shady said:
			
		

> ;4401434]
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah
> Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah


 


Clem thats a most intelligent post Can I quote it?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Annoying_Boy said:


>


----------



## Pete

You forgot a person.  Where is Ken Rossignol now?


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Dear NCIS*



Pete said:


> You forgot a person.  Where is Ken Rossignol now?



It's conclusive that you're related to Fritz, you're from the same gene pool



Pete said:


> *We used to get some real dirtbags.  They made bootcamp and school so lax and they wouldn't boot anyone so we used to get real losers.  Getting rid of them is very difficult, admin boards were a PITa so we got the Doc to med board them for mental issues. Worked like a dream and it was really fast.*



When is your court martial?


----------



## Clem_Shady

Guess you'll be celebrating Peteza at the Kansans Fed Pen.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Hurry up Clem Dochey your Bankruptcy hearing is this morning!


----------



## Clem_Shady

The-TRUTH said:


> Hurry up Clem Dochey your Bankruptcy hearing is this morning!



Sorry, I'm scheduled to testify at a rape trial here in the forums.


----------



## The-TRUTH

Clem_Shady said:


> Sorry, I'm scheduled to testify at a rape trial here in the forums.




You would be a better witness for the crimes that you defend!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

*Dear NCIS's Most Wanted:*



Pete said:


> You forgot a person.  Where is Ken Rossignol now?



Well, first off, Ken Rossignol, wasn't a "Newspaper Caper." He was the victim of the "Newspaper Capers," and Fritz.

But if you insist on his outcome; he was paid $425,000.00 by Saint Mary's County and $10,000.00 by Richard Fritz for violations of his reader's civil rights and crimes against Freedom of the Press.

Capital News Service wire feed

But thanks for asking.


----------



## FOCUSFACTS

Clem_Shady said:


> Well, first off, Ken Rossignol, wasn't a "Newspaper Caper." He was the victim of the "Newspaper Capers," and Fritz.
> 
> But if you insist on his outcome; he was paid $425,000.00 by Saint Mary's County and $10,000.00 by Richard Fritz for violations of his reader's civil rights and crimes against Freedom of the Press.
> 
> Capital News Service wire feed
> 
> But thanks for asking.




EJECT!!!!!!!!!!!! This REJECT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clem_Shady

Good morning "itsbob"

I opened the hood for you.


----------



## Clem_Shady

Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Clem_Shady said:


> Please enjoy the music while you wait for the rapist to be voted out of office.



ROFLMAO

I couldn't pay my child support because I got high

What a crazy song


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Pete nobody likes an attention whore as a write-in candidate


----------



## The-TRUTH

Then I guess I wont be writing you in A$$ Boy!!


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> Yes he did and he knows he did.  You don't have to take my word for it - I don't really care - but I worked on the Fritz campaign when he ran for States Attorney the first time.


----------



## BadCat

with Brown, the time doesn't fit the crime, the judges rebuke of mattingly and the timing (10 days before the election). sure smells like heavy handed politics.  

i sure hope the voters can see through the charade.

enough of fritz's games, I'm not falling for it. 

I'm VOTING FOR MATTINGLY.


----------



## JOKER

*The County Times
*Thursday Oct 21, 2010
By Guy Leonard
Staff Writer

Brown Gets Two Years 

Daniel Jason Brown, the man who was indicted
along with Democrat candidate for state’s
attorney John Andrew Mattingly for theft, land
fraud and witness tampering charges, was sentenced
to two years in prison by Judge Sean Wallace

Prosecutor Renee Joy told Judge Sean Wallace
on Wednesday that despite the long investigation
into Brown’s activities, the defendant continued
to feel no remorse for what he had done.

“His work ethic has proven to be short cuts
and scamming people and lining his pockets,” Joy
said. “He honestly believes he’s above the law.”

“This was an effort… to influence corruptly
those witnesses,” Judge Wallace said. “I frankly don’t
think you’re the instigator in any of these things,
but you played a major role.”As part of the terms of Brown’s sentence,
Wallace ordered him to pay restitution to victims
in the contracting case as well as to have
no contact with Mattingly, who he alluded to as
the “other instigator” in the events leading up to
Wednesday’s hearing.

“The two of you together did operate your
businesses … corruptly, falsely in an effort to
cheat other people,” Judge Wallace said.

See full story go to link below see page nine

http://countytimes.somd.com/archive/...2010-10-21.pdf


----------



## Annoying_Boy

vraiblonde said:


> BSGal is right.  Rossignol has been doing business in St. Mary's for as long as I can remember.  And he has backers that finance him, so he doesn't really have to turn a profit.  Why does he have these powerful backers and what are they getting out of it?  I have no idea.  But he's not going away, I guarantee you, whether his businesses get boycotted or not.
> 
> That whole "paper caper" episode is a great example of how it works with him.  He can print "Fritz Rapes Girl" on the front page in huge letters the day before election day, with no details unless you actually read the article on the inside.  And that's not considered a violation of any type.  But for off-duty deputies to *purchase* the papers with private money (not county funds) was ruled to be a violation of his freedom of the press.
> 
> Think about that - someone *buying* his papers is a violation of his rights.  And the county had to pay him big buckaroonies for it.  Your tax dollars at
> work.
> 
> Amazing.


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> I thought it might be enlightening to search the Internet and see what became of the public servants listed as Defendants in "The Newspaper Caper" trial that ultimately cost Saint Mary's County $435,000.00 and State's Attorney Richard Fritz $10,000.
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf
> 
> *Sheriff Richard J. Voorhar*: ?
> 
> _"Voorhaar has since the election, when his anointed candidate to replace him as sheriff lost the Republican primary, sold his home in St. James and moved from St. Mary’s County to West Virginia."_
> 
> Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition
> 
> 
> *State's Attorney Richard Fritz*: Still in office, same old guy.
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly
> 
> 
> *Deputy First Class Daniel Alioto*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Vice/Narcotics Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> "Capt. Alioto, called as a witness not by the State, but by Mattingly, was asked why he gathered no evidence of the alleged forgery, *he stated that he didn’t need evidence*."
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> *Captain Steven Doolan*: ?
> 
> In an unrelated case:
> 
> _"Voorhaar had defrocked Doolan of his position as Captain and demoted him to the rank of Lieutenant which he now holds. Voorhaar also had suspended Doolan for about two months before bringing him back to work handling clerical duties."_
> 
> _"Doolan’s wife is a security official with Eagan McAlister and in the last campaign cycle was the election campaign treasurer for St. Mary’s State’s Attorney Richard Fritz (R.)"_
> 
> Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition
> 
> 
> *Sergeant Lyle Long*: ?
> 
> _"When Deputy Lyle Long assaulted a 15-year-old boy who’s parents had requested him to give their pot-smoking kid a good talking to, knocked the boy unconscious and was later charged, he was represented by Fritz, prior to being elected States Attorney in 1998, who got him off the charges by entering Long into an anger management class."_
> 
> _"Long was then promoted to the rank of Lieutenant and retired from the Sheriff’s Department two years ago *and has been hired by Fritz as his investigator in the States Attorneys Office*, and making an appearance before the St. Mary’s Commissioners this week managed to keep his anger under control while he made a pitch for more money for the State’s Attorney to buy equipment."_
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> *Sergeant Michael Merican*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Corrections Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> _"Zylak's handpicked choice for patrol division commander, Lt. Mike Merican, who's career highlight was his visits to local parks after dark with a female subordinate in an effort to perhaps un-cover crime, was boasting at a local barber shop that the trooper's arrest would "take the heat off the Sheriff's Dept.".   The State Police made a formal complaint to Sheriff Zylak about this unprofessional conduct in public."_
> 
> DWI Arrest of Trooper Was A ShamWon
> 
> 
> *Deputy Steven Myers*: ?
> 
> _"Dep. Steven Myers, the alcohol enforcement deputy, who was actually robbed at gunpoint in Waldorf during drug buy and became the laughing stock of police throughout the region, showed up to argue for higher pay at the public hearings. He made $8,462 in overtime with total pay of $52,526."_
> 
> http://www.stmarystoday.com/features/stmarys_govt.shtml
> 
> 
> Sergeant Edward Willenborg: Promoted to Captain, Commander, Patrol Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> _"It was all a matter of attitude and a compliance at the top on the part of a succession of weak Sheriffs, Wayne Pettit, Dick Voorhaar and Dave Zylak. All three Sheriff’s bought that line of crap from their chief drug cops, most notably Lyle Long, Eddie Willenborg and Steve Doolan, and so the fat white narc cops who couldn’t make arrests of the rednecks were able to use the same dozen or so black guys in a revolving door of arrests that kept the cops fat and happy with overtime while the public was subjected to years of drug trafficking in the community."_
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/elections/213794-willenborg-richard-fritz-campaign-committee.html
> 
> 
> *Deputy First Class Harold Young*: Promoted to Sergeant.
> 
> Motorists Injure Two Deputies in Two Separate Accidents - Southern Maryland Headline News



*bresamil;Generally I ignore what you put up Clem_Shady but in this case..You are absolutely correct.  Rick Fritz and his friends raped Carla Bailey.  Most true countians know that as a truth.  My sister who knew them both well had absolutely no doubt that's what happened.*


----------



## Themis

Clem_Shady said:


> I thought it might be enlightening to search the Internet and see what became of the public servants listed as Defendants in "The Newspaper Caper" trial that ultimately cost Saint Mary's County $435,000.00 and State's Attorney Richard Fritz $10,000.
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf
> 
> *Sheriff Richard J. Voorhar*: ?
> 
> _"Voorhaar has since the election, when his anointed candidate to replace him as sheriff lost the Republican primary, sold his home in St. James and moved from St. Mary’s County to West Virginia."_
> 
> Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition
> 
> 
> *State's Attorney Richard Fritz*: Still in office, same old guy.
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly
> 
> 
> *Deputy First Class Daniel Alioto*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Vice/Narcotics Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> "Capt. Alioto, called as a witness not by the State, but by Mattingly, was asked why he gathered no evidence of the alleged forgery, *he stated that he didn’t need evidence*."
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> *Captain Steven Doolan*: ?
> 
> In an unrelated case:
> 
> _"Voorhaar had defrocked Doolan of his position as Captain and demoted him to the rank of Lieutenant which he now holds. Voorhaar also had suspended Doolan for about two months before bringing him back to work handling clerical duties."_
> 
> _"Doolan’s wife is a security official with Eagan McAlister and in the last campaign cycle was the election campaign treasurer for St. Mary’s State’s Attorney Richard Fritz (R.)"_
> 
> Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition
> 
> 
> *Sergeant Lyle Long*: ?
> 
> _"When Deputy Lyle Long assaulted a 15-year-old boy who’s parents had requested him to give their pot-smoking kid a good talking to, knocked the boy unconscious and was later charged, he was represented by Fritz, prior to being elected States Attorney in 1998, who got him off the charges by entering Long into an anger management class."_
> 
> _"Long was then promoted to the rank of Lieutenant and retired from the Sheriff’s Department two years ago *and has been hired by Fritz as his investigator in the States Attorneys Office*, and making an appearance before the St. Mary’s Commissioners this week managed to keep his anger under control while he made a pitch for more money for the State’s Attorney to buy equipment."_
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> *Sergeant Michael Merican*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Corrections Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> _"Zylak's handpicked choice for patrol division commander, Lt. Mike Merican, who's career highlight was his visits to local parks after dark with a female subordinate in an effort to perhaps un-cover crime, was boasting at a local barber shop that the trooper's arrest would "take the heat off the Sheriff's Dept.".   The State Police made a formal complaint to Sheriff Zylak about this unprofessional conduct in public."_
> 
> DWI Arrest of Trooper Was A ShamWon
> 
> 
> *Deputy Steven Myers*: ?
> 
> _"Dep. Steven Myers, the alcohol enforcement deputy, who was actually robbed at gunpoint in Waldorf during drug buy and became the laughing stock of police throughout the region, showed up to argue for higher pay at the public hearings. He made $8,462 in overtime with total pay of $52,526."_
> 
> http://www.stmarystoday.com/features/stmarys_govt.shtml
> 
> 
> Sergeant Edward Willenborg: Promoted to Captain, Commander, Patrol Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> _"It was all a matter of attitude and a compliance at the top on the part of a succession of weak Sheriffs, Wayne Pettit, Dick Voorhaar and Dave Zylak. All three Sheriff’s bought that line of crap from their chief drug cops, most notably Lyle Long, Eddie Willenborg and Steve Doolan, and so the fat white narc cops who couldn’t make arrests of the rednecks were able to use the same dozen or so black guys in a revolving door of arrests that kept the cops fat and happy with overtime while the public was subjected to years of drug trafficking in the community."_
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/elections/213794-willenborg-richard-fritz-campaign-committee.html
> 
> 
> *Deputy First Class Harold Young*: Promoted to Sergeant.
> 
> Motorists Injure Two Deputies in Two Separate Accidents - Southern Maryland Headline News
> 
> *Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*
> 
> Walter Dorsey fired Fritz for stealing drugs and money during night time raids with his long time companion Lyle Long. Walter was unable to bring charges against Fritz, because Tricky Dick had too many skeletons on Walter. Walter had just puchased 30 building permits just days prior to the new impact fee law when into effect. With the power of state's attorney comes the power to decide who faces justice, and who pay's a small fee and continues to deal drugs. Fritz is the king of the plea deal, and the king of inside drug trading. Look up the last 10 years of stats and you will find that Saint Mary's County leads the state in fixed court cases. That's how you win elections even though you are a rapist. Richard Fritz has gotten a lot of use from convicted drug felons in his persecution of John Mattingly. At what price to the Citizens of Saint Mary's?


----------



## hvp05

Since we should put so much stock in what Ken_Clem_Annoying_Turd says, let's consider some other things he said...


			
				20/20 transcript said:
			
		

> *CHRIS WALLACE (VO)*Do you think you’re objective. Do you think you’re even-handed?
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* Probably not.
> 
> ...
> 
> *CHRIS WALLACE (VO)* But timing wasn’t the only issue. Was that front-page headline an accurate description of the crime?
> Wouldn’t it have been more accurate to say he pled guilty to sex with an under-age girl? A lot more accurate then saying he pled guilty to rape.
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* Oh, that’s a good headline, I wish you were here at the time.
> 
> *CHRIS WALLACE* You make it sound like, well, it wouldn’t sell as many papers.
> 
> *KEN ROSSIGNOL* No, you said that. I didn’t say that.


----------



## JOKER




----------



## Themis

Themis said:


> Dorsey Blasts Fritz Over Failing To Account For Drug Funds, Lying About Gambling
> 
> 
> COMPTON (October 1998) --- St. Mary’s States Attorney Walter B. Dorsey accused Richard Fritz, his former deputy who is running as a Republican to succeed him, with maliciously and falsely attacking his political enemies while serving as deputy states attorney as well as failing to account for thousands of dollars in drug funds administered by Fritz in 1992. Dorsey also called Fritz’s attempt to convince citizens that would be a tough antidrug prosecutor a "masquerade" and he promised to "unmask" Fritz .
> Walter Dorsey;
> 
> Dorsey said;
> *"The Office of States Attorney of St. Mary’s County is very important and it should not be used as a way to attack political enemies or to attack anyone and hold them up to public ridicule. *One cannot talk about what took place in a Grand Jury room if an indictment is not forthcoming, in order to protect the Grand Jury process. The same is true if an investigation does not yield an indictment or criminal charges."
> Dorsey;
> " I am going to say some things tonight that I could not before," warned Dorsey. "You may remember some articles in the paper a few years ago, they surfaced because Richard Fritz misrepresented to the local press that he had evidence that Sheriff Wayne Pettit and Commissioner Eddie Bailey were gambling with drug dealers and prostitutes in an illegal gambling hall."
> "Fritz later told me he knew nothing about it when the articles were published," said Dorsey. "I met with the officials of the Maryland State Police and they reported to me that they had no evidence of Bailey and Pettit playing cards or being in the Cinderblock Building."
> "The only evidence that Fritz had was a drug dealer named Gary Lee Stanley, whom he gave $4,000 in drug fund money to probably play cards with," said Dorsey. "Fritz misrepresented to the press that these public officials were gambling in there, he used this office to embarrass Pettit and Bailey for political purposes because he supported their opponents."
> Dorsey said that Fritz knew that the state police reported to him that they had not been able to collaborate the information from the drug dealer after they sent an undercover investigator in to gamble at the Cinderblock Building. *When Fritz then turned around and gave out information about the gambling investigation, which the state police say did not produce any incriminating evidence against the two officials, Dorsey equated that act with revealing Grand Jury testimony.*Following the publication of several articles about the alleged presence of the sheriff and the county commissioner in the Cinderblock Building the two filed a $1.5 million libel suit against the newspaper. Prior to publication of the articles, Pettit and Bailey failed to comment on the allegations when asked for comment, an act that contributed to their plight.
> After a year and a half of legal proceedings, the newspaper proved it’s reliance upon Fritz, as a public official, as the source of information on Pettit and Bailey being in the building. Fritz gave a affidavit certifying he supplied information about the sheriff and commissioner frequenting the gambling hall to the newspaper. Upon discovering that fact, the two plaintiffs were forced to drop their suit as the newspaper had every right to report to it’s readers the information it relied upon from Fritz, as deputy states attorney, to be accurate and true, and therefore, did not act in a malicious manner.
> Fritz Lied To Newspaper, and Public Dorsey said after the speech last Thursday that he felt Fritz’s misuse of prosecutorial powers was outrageous, in that he apparently deliberately misled the newspaper about the truth concerning Bailey and Pettit; that not only did the former prosecutor lie and hurt them, but he also lied to everyone in St. Mary’s County.
> "We have just seen this vividly demonstrated that when the president admitted that he lied to the nation when he spoke on television in January, that when a public official lies to a newspaper about a material fact, that he is lying to the entire community as well when that information is published and relied upon by the publisher and the readers to be true," said Dorsey.
> "A public official, which is what Fritz was when he was a member of my office," said Dorsey, "has to tell the public the truth, and in this matter he did not. He thrived on manipulating, lying and misleading and therefore, by having the newspaper, Pettit and Bailey all fighting each other, he was able to stand aside with amusement at the results of his political manipulations with ST. MARY’S TODAY taking the sheriff and the commissioner to task for being in the gambling hall when they actually were not."
> Dorsey said that when he confronted Fritz about the information contained in the articles; that Fritz denied having contacted the state police about the alleged activities in the Cinderblock Building and the alleged presence of the sheriff and the commissioner.
> Dorsey said that Fritz claimed the state police probe at the Cinderblock Building began as an offshoot of a gambling operation in Charlotte Hall.
> That operation was later halted after state police conducted a raid and made several arrests.
> When Dorsey went back to the state police about the matter, they gave him a copy of the letter Fritz had sent them as an official request for an investigation, after having it typed by his wife who works in the prosecutor’s office, requesting the state police investigate the presence of the two officials in the gambling hall which formerly was located next to the Sign of the Whale Liquors in Lexington Park.
> *Dorsey said when he confronted Fritz about lying to him that there were also other issues taking place at the same time which led to Fritz walking out, quitting his job with no notice or regard for the several drug cases he was handling and returning to the practice of law which has led him to become the principal attorney for all of the local drug dealers.*Fritz ran for election as states attorney in 1994, a race he lost in the Democratic Primary and is running once again this year, but now as a newly minted Republican.
> 
> *Fritz Repeatedly Failed To  Give Accounting For Drug Fund*Fritz was also accused by Dorsey on Thursday of failing to ever account for thousands of dollars that passed through a drug fund over which the deputy prosecutor had control.
> "We had a drug fund that was not audited by the county, but was administered by Fritz," said Dorsey. "He would not account for the money. I told him to give an accounting of the money and instead, he quit."
> *"I repeatedly asked Fritz for a proper accounting of the money, thousands of dollars, and he never provided any such accounting," explained Dorsey in an interview after the rally. "He would direct that checks be issued to him and not to any specific person. No record was ever furnished as to what then happened to the money. $3,200 in supposedly ‘flash money’ which is never spent and always returned has never been accounted for."*
> *Fritz, at the time, responded to the warning of the state police that they would not trust him with secret information, by saying he would drop cases in which they failed to give him prior information.*"Fritz has masqueraded as being tough on drugs long enough and it is time to unmask him," said Dorsey. "He is the attorney for all the drug dealers in the county. He portrays himself as if he is the opponent of drug dealers, but the facts prove otherwise."
> *"In the last few years that he was my deputy and in charge of the narcotics division, there were 302 drug distribution cases, serious cases, and there could reasons to drop a few cases, but not the 201 cases that Fritz personally dropped," pointed out Dorsey about Fritz’s record.*
> "But now that Fritz is campaigning, he has the audacity to say he will fight the drug dealers," said Dorsey at the meeting.
> Later, the chief prosecutor stated bluntly; "Fritz has lied repeatedly about these matters. His record as a prosecutor was certainly not what he portrayed to the public and now he makes a very good living off the drug dealers, many of whom, pay their attorney fees in the same cash they make from those who are addicted to and use illegal narcotics --- the very same cash generated from the two-thirds of crime, chiefly burglaries of homes and businesses."
> Richard Fritz did not return a call requesting comment on Dorsey’s charges prior to press deadline.




Themis

*One of the best thing people will say about John Mattingly is "he's no quitter". He stands up to bullies, and fights them off.*
*John Mattingly is the right man! At the right time for Saint Mary's County!*

*Crime Down 36% ?*
Someone needs to tell the people of Lexington Park, especially along the Great Mills Rd Corridor that Crime is down.
That area of the County is so crime ridden that WAWA closed their store there because of the numerous Robberies, Drug Deals, and Assaults that occurred on their property. They closed the store because they feared for the safety of their employees.
WAWA is a huge chain operation that has been in business for 46 years. WAWA  has closed smaller stores in inner city locations, closed old stores, and replaced them with newer larger stores.
Lexington Park, MD has the distinction of being the only location in the WAWA chain of more than 500 full size stores with gas stations that has been forced to close because of a crime problem.

*Rick Fritz-"Happens All The Time"*

*We need a State's Attorney who will make sure that repeat offenders are punished, and not pampered just to get them through the system.
Richard Fritz puts drug dealers back on our streets and they're killing our children*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Annoying_Boy

*John Mattingly for States Attorney St. Mary's County Maryland*


----------



## JOKER

Dolan Media Newswire Story

*The Daily Record, (Baltimore, MD)*
*Author: Danielle Ulman*
*10/26/2010 *


Maryland state's attorney candidate's partner sentenced

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BALTIMORE, MD -- Daniel J. Brown received a far harsher sentence than expected last week on charges stemming from his relationship with John A. Mattingly Jr., a candidate for St. Mary’s County state’s attorney. 

*Daniel Brown*, who was hoping for a six-month sentence with work-release privileges, instead *drew a 10-year prison term with all but two years suspended* for the misdemeanor of conspiring to unlawfully affix a public seal to a deed. He will serve an additional six months in jail for conspiring to influence a witness to a 2007 shooting incident involving one of Mattingly’s clients.

In imposing the sentence in St. Mary’s County Circuit Court, Judge Sean Wallace ignored the recommendation of the prosecutors, who sought the six-month term pursuant to a plea deal in the notary case. *Wallace accused Brown and Mattingly of corrupt business practices.*

*Isabel M. Cumming, the Prince George’s County state’s attorney* brought in to handle the cases because Mattingly is running against the incumbent state’s attorney in St. Mary’s, *said the judge was “fair.”*
“We were bound to our plea agreement with what we offered,” she said. “The judge did give a stronger sentence. It does happen.* Judge Wallace is a good judge.”*

John Mattingly and Daniel Brown were both charged in the land-transfer case, and with a conspiracy to influence witnesses in the second case.

“I frankly don't think you were the instigator in any of these things, but you played a major role,” the visiting Prince George’s County judge said to Brown, according to The Enterprise, a Southern Maryland newspaper.* “The two of you together did operate your business corruptly in an effort to cheat other people.”*


*Sisters keep property*

Daniel Brown’s false-seal conviction resulted from a land deal with three Baltimore sisters, in which he was convicted of asking his sister-in-law to notarize a deed she had not witnessed. The sisters will keep their interest in the property, Cumming has said.

The witness-tampering charge stemmed from an incident involving one of Mattingly’s former clients, Terry Clarke, who had been charged with first-degree assault and illegal gun possession after shooting at people near his property line. Mattingly was accused of telling Clarke and Brown to pay off the victim witnesses.

Brown entered an Alford plea to that count, acknowledging that prosecutors had sufficient evidence to convict him. However, he told the court that the only person he ever spoke to about the case was Clarke.

*In addition, Brown will serve a concurrent 30-day sentence from a guilty plea for doing home improvement work without a license. Brown will repay $30,000 to the deceased homeowner’s heirs.*

After serving his time, he will undergo five years of supervised probation.

See full story Click on link below

The Dolan Company -- Dolan Media Newswire Story


----------



## Annoying_Boy

minuteman76 said:


> Clem_Shady;
> 
> University of Maryland Journalism - Capital News Service
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clem_Shady;I thought it might be enlightening to search the Internet and see what became of the public servants listed as Defendants in "The Newspaper Caper" trial that ultimately cost Saint Mary's County $435,000.00 and State's Attorney Richard Fritz $10,000.
> 
> http://pacer.ca4.uscourts.gov/opinion.pdf/021326.P.pdf
> 
> *Sheriff Richard J. Voorhar*: ?
> 
> _"Voorhaar has since the election, when his anointed candidate to replace him as sheriff lost the Republican primary, sold his home in St. James and moved from St. Mary’s County to West Virginia."_
> 
> Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition
> 
> 
> *State's Attorney Richard Fritz*: Still in office, same old guy.
> 
> Fritz: ‘Prosecutor took a dive' in case against Mattingly
> 
> 
> *Deputy First Class Daniel Alioto*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Vice/Narcotics Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> "Capt. Alioto, called as a witness not by the State, but by Mattingly, was asked why he gathered no evidence of the alleged forgery, *he stated that he didn’t need evidence*."
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> *Captain Steven Doolan*: ?
> 
> In an unrelated case:
> 
> _"Voorhaar had defrocked Doolan of his position as Captain and demoted him to the rank of Lieutenant which he now holds. Voorhaar also had suspended Doolan for about two months before bringing him back to work handling clerical duties."_
> 
> _"Doolan’s wife is a security official with Eagan McAlister and in the last campaign cycle was the election campaign treasurer for St. Mary’s State’s Attorney Richard Fritz (R.)"_
> 
> Court News - St. Mary's Today Online Edition
> 
> 
> *Sergeant Lyle Long*: ?
> 
> _"When Deputy Lyle Long assaulted a 15-year-old boy who’s parents had requested him to give their pot-smoking kid a good talking to, knocked the boy unconscious and was later charged, he was represented by Fritz, prior to being elected States Attorney in 1998, who got him off the charges by entering Long into an anger management class."_
> 
> _"Long was then promoted to the rank of Lieutenant and retired from the Sheriff’s Department two years ago *and has been hired by Fritz as his investigator in the States Attorneys Office*, and making an appearance before the St. Mary’s Commissioners this week managed to keep his anger under control while he made a pitch for more money for the State’s Attorney to buy equipment."_
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> 
> *Sergeant Michael Merican*: Promoted to Captain, now serves as Commander, Corrections Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> _"Zylak's handpicked choice for patrol division commander, Lt. Mike Merican, who's career highlight was his visits to local parks after dark with a female subordinate in an effort to perhaps un-cover crime, was boasting at a local barber shop that the trooper's arrest would "take the heat off the Sheriff's Dept.".   The State Police made a formal complaint to Sheriff Zylak about this unprofessional conduct in public."_
> 
> DWI Arrest of Trooper Was A ShamWon
> 
> 
> *Deputy Steven Myers*: ?
> 
> _"Dep. Steven Myers, the alcohol enforcement deputy, who was actually robbed at gunpoint in Waldorf during drug buy and became the laughing stock of police throughout the region, showed up to argue for higher pay at the public hearings. He made $8,462 in overtime with total pay of $52,526."_
> 
> http://www.stmarystoday.com/features/stmarys_govt.shtml
> 
> 
> Sergeant Edward Willenborg: Promoted to Captain, Commander, Patrol Division.
> 
> St. Mary's County Sheriff's Office - Command Staff
> 
> _"It was all a matter of attitude and a compliance at the top on the part of a succession of weak Sheriffs, Wayne Pettit, Dick Voorhaar and Dave Zylak. All three Sheriff’s bought that line of crap from their chief drug cops, most notably Lyle Long, Eddie Willenborg and Steve Doolan, and so the fat white narc cops who couldn’t make arrests of the rednecks were able to use the same dozen or so black guys in a revolving door of arrests that kept the cops fat and happy with overtime while the public was subjected to years of drug trafficking in the community."_
> 
> Welcome to St. Mary's Today Online Edition!
> 
> http://forums.somd.com/elections/213794-willenborg-richard-fritz-campaign-committee.html
> 
> 
> *Deputy First Class Harold Young*: Promoted to Sergeant.
> 
> Motorists Injure Two Deputies in Two Separate Accidents - Southern Maryland Headline News





Slap the hell out of these clowns!


----------



## JOKER

*States Attorney Richard Fritz*
*Has received Election Endorsements*
*and support from*

St Mary's Co. Sheriff Tim Cameron

The ENTERPRISE newspaper

the Fraternal Order of Police

AMERICAN LEGION POST 238

The COUNTY TIMES

*Past St Marys County Sheriffs*
*Endorsing Richard Fritz for States Attorney*

Ben Burroughs

Wayne Pettit

Richard Voorhar

Candidate John Mattingly has received endorsements from only
Ken Rossignol, former owner/editor of the St Marys Today Tabloid
And maybe that backhanded endorsement he got from Judge Wallace
*"The two of you together (Mattingly & Brown) did operate your business corruptly,"*
*Judge Wallace said, "in an effort to cheat other people." *


----------



## JOKER

Latest Election News


----------



## Annoying_Boy

Vote Fritz out today!


----------

